# Can a toilet wear out?



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

The question is a bit vague...What is it doing or not doing?


----------



## Sasha2000 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Can't find problem*

A plumber came out because it was not flushing solids and told my friends the toilet was worn out and he could sell them a new one for $350 plus $250 installation. 

They called me over for a second opinion and I told them I had not heard of a bowl and tank "wearing out". *
What can wear out on a porcelain tank and bowl? *
All the seals and the whole flushing mechanism are functioning fine. 
No leak downs and I have flushed toilet paper with no problems so far. They want to replace the toilet anyway, but my biggest concern is that I don't know what their problem is and I worry that replacing the toilet will not solve the problem. 
The cleanout presented no issues and the cast iron drain angle is perfect. 

If porcelain can wear out, I will go with that as the problem even though I don't really understand it.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Wear out is not the proper term. The passages for water build up calcium over time and don't allow water to flow as it should. If you can remove the build up, it will work well. CLR(calcium/lime/rust) remover works on some build ups.

Toilets that old use 3+ gal per flush. New toilets use 1.6 gal or less and work as well. It is worth the initial expense to save water, IMHO. When 1.6 gal toilets first came out(late 1980's), they did not work, or did not work well. Now they do, some even better than 3+ gal toilets.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

$350 + $250 installation is pretty obscene...


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The bowl and the tank are each one piece items and they do not wear out.

Normaly the solution has to remain in contact with the lime deposits for a few hours.

It may be possible to bail out the bowl and recycle a modest amount of the same solution contaiing CLR or similar chemical back into the tank catching all the the little holes around the bowl rim without having to remove and upend the bowl and without losing it down the drain. Repeat continuously to keep any lime deposits in the small pssageways wet.

If there is a jet hole at the bottom of the bowl, that may be plugged to get more of the solution to go through the rim holes each cycle.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Is your tank filling high enough? there may be nothing wrong with you toilet, you may not be putting enough wather through to move the "goods".

Next time you have some "product" to move. before you flush, open the tank lid and make sure it's full. When you flush, hold the handle so the flapper stays up until all the water has drained. See if that helps any. $ 600 is pretty steep, it's an easy job


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

*toilet wore out ???*

like the post's has mention check the water level ? and check and see if the flap is staying open tell all the water is gone on the flush ? It should swirling around like clock wise in the bowl . If not i bet the flapper is closing to soon. Below the equater it swirl's the other way. The price is a hold up by a bandit or a guy that has to pay rent light's insurance people ect. Now go to a box store if you want and pick up a combo probly around $150 ?? both part's and a 1.6 gal flush. Probly don't need to. check the flush flaper and water fill good luck


----------



## The Engineer (May 4, 2010)

I'm wondering if the trapway has a large amount of build up in it.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A toilet that old uses 3.4g to 5g per flush
Replace it


----------



## Sasha2000 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for reassuring me on the wearout issue. I thought I had a good grasp on the workings of a toilet and I did think the guy was lying to them about wearing out. He just thought they were gullible and wanted to sell them a new toilet. 
By the way, there is no calcium buildup, the water level in tank is fine and the flapper does not stay up unless you hold it. The homeowner says that he holds handle until water stops flowing into bowl but I have been here 3 days and can't find any problem except flapper. Since my friend was not adverse to a new toilet and in the interest of conservation, I bought a Perfecta on sale for $119 and will charge him $75 for installation.

Thanks again for the confirmation.


----------

